# 2 day old chicks



## suzieq2783 (Jul 4, 2021)

Hi there,
i have hatched 4 chicks (1st timer!) which were from mixed eggs. possible breeds were, light sussex, marans, jersey giant, vorwek, auracana, buff Orpington, rhode Island red, cream legbar.
The eggs were dark brown, light brown and x2 white.
i have 2 black chicks, one silver, and one mixed.
Im unsure of the breed they will be can you tell this early?

many thanks


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Welcome. Not me for sure. They might be too young for anyone to be able to tell you. The dark skin could be a marans.


----------



## suzieq2783 (Jul 4, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Welcome. Not me for sure. They might be too young for anyone to be able to tell you. The dark skin could be a marans.


Thank you for your reply. im just curious to be honest, but am very happy with them, very cute! lol


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Of course they are. That's how people get so hooked on them. Then their adult personalities can be irresistible and you end up with chicken math.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Ok, I've got a few questions here.. Are the eggs in the picture the ones that hatched? Where are the eggs from? What chicks hatched from which eggs? The black one in the last 2 pictures looks like mine that I got from my feed store, which is a black star so black star for that one and not sure about the rest the only one I'd make another guess on would be the 3rd and 4th pic on and I'd say Lavender orphington/Australorp cross.


----------



## Hania41806 (May 4, 2021)

the only guess i have is that the darkest one is a marans. I'm still new at this stuff though.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Hania41806 said:


> the only guess i have is that the darkest one is a marans. I'm still new at this stuff though.


LOL I'm not and I still get them wrong. So don't feel bad.


----------



## suzieq2783 (Jul 4, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Ok, I've got a few questions here.. Are the eggs in the picture the ones that hatched? Where are the eggs from? What chicks hatched from which eggs? The black one in the last 2 pictures looks like mine that I got from my feed store, which is a black star so black star for that one and not sure about the rest the only one I'd make another guess on would be the 3rd and 4th pic on and I'd say Lavender orphington/Australorp cross.


Hi there,
thanks for your reply.
i purchased my eggs from ebay. yes they hatched from the eggs in the picture. one black chick came from the white egg and the other black chick came from the light brown egg. unsure of the other 2 as hatched during the night.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

suzie, fyi, animals gets confused easily.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

suzieq2783 said:


> Hi there,
> thanks for your reply.
> i purchased my eggs from ebay. yes they hatched from the eggs in the picture. one black chick came from the white egg and the other black chick came from the light brown egg. unsure of the other 2 as hatched during the night.


Ok, thank you! Didn't say what breed they were before you just bought them and started hatching?


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Ok, are the chicks in the first 2 pics the same bird or 2 different chicks?


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

suzieq2783 said:


> Hi there,
> i have hatched 4 chicks (1st timer!) which were from mixed eggs. possible breeds were, light sussex, marans, jersey giant, vorwek, auracana, buff Orpington, rhode Island red, cream legbar.
> The eggs were dark brown, light brown and x2 white.
> i have 2 black chicks, one silver, and one mixed.
> ...


Aww super duper cute chickies


----------



## suzieq2783 (Jul 4, 2021)

so here they are at 5 weeks old


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That first pic is too cute with its little itty bitty top knot. The second might be a little boy but it's still really early.


----------



## suzieq2783 (Jul 4, 2021)

robin416 said:


> That first pic is too cute with its little itty bitty top knot. The second might be a little boy but it's still really early.


We think the the second one is a boy have done since about 5 days old....could be wrong tho lol 😆


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

So, is that two novices making guesses on being a boy? I'm not very good at sexing hard feathered birds. I forget that some breeds will develop more comb earlier than other breeds.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Thanks for the pics!


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Super cute- thanks for the pics!


----------



## suzieq2783 (Jul 4, 2021)

robin416 said:


> So, is that two novices making guesses on being a boy? I'm not very good at sexing hard feathered birds. I forget that some breeds will develop more comb earlier than other breeds.


so here thay all are at 13 weeks.....think i have 3 boys lol


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

1st pictured one is a pullet. 2nd pictured one is a Cockerel. 3rd picture one is a pullet 4th pictured is a Cockerel. So basically it went in order, pullet, Cockerel, pullet, Cockerel.


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> 1st pictured one is a pullet. 2nd pictured one is a Cockerel. 3rd picture one is a pullet 4th pictured is a Cockerel. So basically it went in order, pullet, Cockerel, pullet, Cockerel.


nice! i would have never known that well


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

chickenpersoon said:


> nice! i would have never known that well


Well I'm seeing saddle feathering on the ones I think roosters so usually it's pretty simple if their not too young.


----------

